# Can't Download FreeBSD 10 From Site



## Wavecrasher917 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello I am trying to download freebsd FreeBSD 10 from the website but it doesn't seem to want to work. I tried checking out some of the mirrors but when *I* try to download them like the _DVD_ release version it doesn only like 300 mbs MB _(presumably -- mod.)_ and stops. Can anyone assist? Or what's up with the site not working properly to download? Also side note: when *I* try to download from the main download part just words come up, no links attached.


----------



## Wavecrasher917 (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Cant Download Freebsd10 From Site*

H_mm, I_ guess it was mainly happening when *I* was using *C*hrome. Cancel _the_ prev_ious_ statement  _It's s_till weird though.


----------

